# New teen girl



## munchkin19 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi everyone! I'm a 14 year old girl from Calfifornia and I just wanted to vent for a second. Okay, I've been having my symptoms for about 4 years, and they have gotten very bad in the last two months. I started with my GP, who diagnosed me with IBS, but had me do a stool test/sample thing. Then I started having bloody stools and went back to her. She made me get numerous blood tests and sent me to a pediatric specialist GI at Stanford Childrens Hospital. I had an appointment with him, and he said that he thought I had Chrohn's or Ulcerative Colitis. He schedualed and performed a colonoscopy, endoscopy,barium x-rays, more blood work, and more stool samples. After many days of waiting, he finally diagnosed me with Reflux Esophagitis. I really don't think I have this disease, I looked it up online and do not have any of the symptoms. My symptoms areiarreaheaNauseaVomitingLoss of appetiteWeight lossFeverJoint painStomach cramps/painAlright, thanks for reading, just mad at life right now.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Are you sure about that. Bloody stools? That would worry me. I didn't think reflux caused bloody D?I know that a fever, BLoody D, Stomach cramps can be a sign of crohns or Ulcerative Colitis. But i also think that crohns can effect any part of the digestive system (correct me if im wrong).Maybe it could be a combination of the 2? I really don't know but i think i would ask about that next time you go to the doctor.


> quote:3. What are some symptoms of GERD?The four major symptoms of GERD are:Heartburn (uncomfortable, rising, burning sensation behind the breastbone).Regurgitation of gastric acid or sour contents into the mouth.Difficult and/or painful swallowing.Chest pain.


Doesn't sound like that to me. GO back, ask for a second opinion. IBD can be quite serious. I don't mean to worry you. I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

hey i'm almost 14 (june 23) and i've had IBS since 4th grade. i know all about the stomach pain, constant "squirts", loss of weight and all those other wonderful things. sometimes the pressure and stuff is just too much to deal with, i've almost lost it at times! i actually saw a counselour last year. anyways if you ever just want to talk my e-mail address is dacn###dwave.net hope you're feelin good! - Claire


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Misst, seeing a counseller is not a bad idea. Its not as bad as people always seem to think! It may be worth going back just to talk things through once a week or what ever so that you can air your problems or worries. If you are losing weight I would suggest you go back tothe doctor. I don't think weight loss is meant to be a symptom of IBS. If you lose a lot definately go back! It not healthy at that age! Your still growing after all. (Sorry, how patronising did i want to be!)If you have any questions Private Message me. You can do this by clicking on the little icon at the top of my post it has two people on it holding hands.Spliff


----------



## Maverick (May 16, 2002)

Hello Munchkin







- I don't mean to worry you either but I would also go back to see my doctor - Gastric reflux produces a heartburn just under the ribs and apart from the nausea and vomiting the symptoms don't seem to fit.The bloody stools, joint pain and fever are classic symptoms of ibd, it's important you get the right diagnosis so you can get the right treatment to make you better sweetie!Good luck x


----------



## buttburn (Nov 17, 1999)

I'd like to point out something about the weight loss. If you're losing weight, it's only something to be worried about if you're eating as much as you normally did. If you started starving yourself cause you are afraid to eat, well, there's the reason you're losing weight right there. And yes that's something to worry about too, it may not be pleasant to eat, but you need to do it no matter what. Take it from, I lost 30 lbs when I was first diagnosed just because I was afraid to eat, and it just makes everything in your life even worse.


----------



## Yzingerr (Jul 5, 2002)

why is your name spliff, spliff?


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

Excuse my ignorance - what's IBD?


----------

